# Used tablet



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I’m looking at buying a tablet from my parents which is used for a year (light use). Its regular price is around 175. What would be a fair discount on this to pay for it as its used?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> I’m looking at buying a tablet from my parents which is used for a year (light use). Its regular price is around 175. What would be a fair discount on this to pay for it as its used?


I think used items are worth about half price IMO.
That being said, $200 tablets aren't very good IMO.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

One might be surprised Samsung Tab A7 Lite but I agree it will depend on what one uses it for. I was surprised to see prices as low at $180 or so.

Still, I wouldn't be cheap with my parents. I'd offer them the full price.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Your parent should just give it to you? What did you do to piss them off?


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Excuse me? I don't expect them to give it to me for free but i don't think its worth full price which is why i asked for advice on a fair price. Thanks for Mr. Matts initial advice. Its not only about the battery its that the operating system is dated.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Well the OS should update if it's only a year.
Really the question is would you buy this if they weren't selling.
I wouldn't of course I bought an Tab S6 last year as my tablet... (ebay of course)


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm actually not sure if they'll sell. My mom wants a 10 inch tablet but they think they are expensive. I suggested they look black friday. Right now i have a kindle fire that i'm fine with but even though i sideloaded the google play store on it, chromecast doesn't work i think because its 3 years old. I run chromecast off my phone which i'd prefer not to do although it weirdly doesn't seem to drain the battery. Anyways i'd like the tablet for the chromecast.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

It occurs to me i could try and run chromecast from an old phone. I'll probably need a new tablet soon as my fire is quite old.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Really...what is the issue?? A few dollars???

These are your parents. Be thankful that you still have them with you.

This is a nothing nickel and dime issue. IMHO you should be ashamed. Give them full pop and get on with life.

I cannot believe you are looking for advice or input on this! For what...maybe $85. or 100 dollars. You probably spend more than this on a restaurant dinner.

And if the unit does not suit you after buying it say nothing to your parents. and buy yourself another unit.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

That's how my family does things. My parents charge me if they have a used item over a certain amount and I charge them if I have one. I'm not going to apologize for what my family does. Each family has there own way of dealing with this type of thing.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

latebuyer said:


> That's how my family does things. My parents charge me if they have a used item over a certain amount and I charge them if I have one. I'm not going to apologize for what my family does. Each family has there own way of dealing with this type of thing.


Then give them the $175 and be done with it!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

This discussion has already taken more time and effort than cutting an e-transfer for $175,


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, on this family dynamics.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

If you want it buy it.
If not don't

If they want a better tablet, go get an S6 lite or something.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

latebuyer said:


> I’m looking at buying a tablet from my parents which is used for a year (light use). Its regular price is around 175. What would be a fair discount on this to pay for it as its used?


Maybe $125 ... depends on specs, OS, etc.

Often samsung tablets go on sale (10" for $229 right now at BB) so maybe buying new would be a better option for the price.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd say just pay whatever your parents want to charge you.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

This is the dumbest thread ever....a worthless tablet that related people believe has value....hey...I bought a wet paper bag off my parents...how much should I pay them. I would be embarrassed as a parent to subject my spawn to such self deprecating selfishness. 

(Hey are you gonna eat that last piece of toast? No, but it will cost you a nickel if you want it!)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

SDM has Galaxy S6 lite for sale online for $379, and is eligible for their bonus redemption offer ($300 off for 200$ worth of points). My parents and my sister both got this tablet last year from SDM on a 20x pts weekend.


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

latebuyer said:


> I’m looking at buying a tablet from my parents which is used for a year (light use). Its regular price is around 175. What would be a fair discount on this to pay for it as its used?


Why aren't your parents just giving you the tablet? Why do you have to pay them? What the heck.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Chrysaphius said:


> Why aren't your parents just giving you the tablet? Why do you have to pay them? What the heck.


Why would they do that? Your parents just give you everything? Did they buy you a car and a house, too?

I could see giving it away if they no longer needed a tablet, but it sounds like they just want to upgrade.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

latebuyer said:


> I’m looking at buying a tablet from my parents which is used for a year (light use). Its regular price is around 175. What would be a fair discount on this to pay for it as its used?


Personally, I would have just bought them a new one as a gift and take the old one if I needed it.


----------

